# Zeb Plec Experts????



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Guys

I picked this little guy up the weekend just wondered wheather he's a male or female..

Thanks

Elliott


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks kinda small from the pictures but I think male?

check out zebrapleco.com, there are lots of knowledgeable people over threre. Where did you get it at?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking fish. How much did you pay if i can ask?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase! I tried to get some a couple of years ago, but finally gave up when they kept getting bid up over $300 or whatever it was then.
I see they're a little bit more available now anyway.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Jan i've seen them at that price and well, it's just way to expensive for me. WAY to expensive. Even zebra otos are expensive as crap. BUT BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They are somewhat more available but the price has only kept up with the times. 

I want me some zebra Otos too! I even seen some tiger ones that look nice as well.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=168


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Eklikewhoa every time I see your avatar I think to myself "that is the cutest fish ever!" But sadly way out of my price range


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Please people do not support wild caught zebra plecos. They are illegal to catch for a reason... every spawning season less and less show up due to massive over harvesting. If people still pay big bucks for illegally caught wild specimens, there won't be any left. They are extremely difficult to captive breed.

They are quite overrated, there are a lot of very pretty similar peckoltias available that are not endangered. Zebra Plecos are also by nature cave dwellers and will seek out the most concealed place in your aquarium and stay there near 100%. You will hardly ever see them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think they are overrated, their white is pronounced as well as their blacks and I have yet to see a bad looking zebra unlike any other pleco out there.

They aren't as hard as one would think to be captive bred.

Also its a bit rare to find anyone selling wildcaught adults nowadays. Also on the note of them being hard to find in the wild they were in the hobby for quite some time before troubles hit unlike the galaxy rasboras/celestial danios......6 months? 

I also don't think its all that hard to find captive bred zebras at a fair price unlike the galaxy when compared to at its scale.



I guess some people like them some don't, some just can't afford them.

Thanks treesmcdonald! Their looks alone had me hooked from the first time I saw them!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I love zebra plecos! The don't do camouflage colours like some plecos. Stay small and cute. It's true if you provide too many hiding places you might not see them for days.

Still waiting for the price to come down!


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Elliot,

The picture is not very clear, to be able to sex this fish from the picture, but the main difference in adult/semi adult fish is that the gill covers ( spines) are very short in females and longer in males which normally extend behind the pectoral fins.
The spines on the pectoral fins are also shorter in females, longer in males.Males when fully grown are also more chunkier and longer, than the females.
Hope this helps.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks a bit small to me


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.exoticfinds.net/firstplecopage.html

DJ


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> http://www.exoticfinds.net/firstplecopage.html
> 
> DJ


What a fun site to look at. I really had no idea there were so many plecos out there!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

treesmcdonald said:


> What a fun site to look at. I really had no idea there were so many plecos out there!


Shoot that's nothing! Go to www.planetcatfish.com and check out the pleco section. It's mind boggling how many plecos there are.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

both are great sites! 

blue over at exoticfinds seems to be a good guy... I have seen those zebra fry of his go for $300 on aquabid!!!

Planetcatfish.com is the tell all know all for anything catfish related!
Also Plecofanatics.com

Then there is zebrapleco.com which is a L046 dedicated forum


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

AHH stop it! I'm supposed to be doing laundry not looking at cool catfish pics. Right now my tank is seriously lacking in the bottom dweller category. I'm going to have to start saving up for something fun!


----------

